# GEORGIA News, New State Record White CRAPPIE!



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

A white crappie record has now been established on the Coosa River, and it’s a fish that will be difficult to beat. The 3-lb., 3.5-oz. slab was caught by Rita Ware, of Hiram, on Feb. 2 while she fished with her husband,

https://www.gon.com/fishing/coosa-river-white-crappie-record-established










https://www.gon.com/news/50-year-old-south-georgia-gator-discovered-euthanized#comment-371


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know what I'm more jealous about. The fish or fishing in a T shirt in early February.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's what kills me,,,,, 
TWICE I went to SC Lake Hartwell for a week ,,,, (rt 11) BOTH times a cold front came through,,,, we had to wear coveralls,,,,, like every AM till 2-3pm! 
ALL of the fish SHUT DOWN! We did manage some DINK specks, from under a bridge,,, & ONE blue cat. ??????? 
We Could'a caught bigger fish down the Ohio River!

THEN on another road trip, we went on a PIG hunting/ FISHing trip,,,, farther down on the SC, Georgia border.
ANOTHER COLD FRONT!!! :<(
I had to scrape the FROST off of the tree stand seat! I hung in there for 8 hrs,,, pert-near froze to death!!! Never seen a pig,,, I think they all took off for Southern FLORIDA!!!
THEN, to make things worse,, the Massive rains followed. 
All of the reservoirs were blown out,,, nothing but thick RED MUD going down ALL of the feeder rivers!
We did manage to fish one day, down there,,,,, 4 of us caught about a dozen WHITE PERCH on vibes. We needed to make noise throwing vibes, for the perch to HEAR/ find the baits! (YK those Southern boys KEEP white perch,,, & THROW yellow perch back!!!???)

OMG,,, the SLAB CRAPPIE pictures, IN THOSE SC BAIT SHOPS!!!???

SO,,, when I'm sitting here & WE have snow on the ground,,,,,, & someone posts a pic of a humongous SLAB, that's caught THIS TIME OF YEAR,,,, & it's a chicky in a TEE-SHIRT & SLEEVES,,,,
IT REALLY HURTS!!!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Haha! Do boy, that makes me think of my dad... he would always say "sometimes you get the bear, sometimes the bear gets you!" Maybe next time you'll get the bear, or pig.... or crappie!!!!


----------

